# comparativo di maggioranza/minoranza: di vs. che



## fabry

Ciao a tutti!
Sto cercando di aiutare la mia ragazza ( tedesca ) che studia italiano, riguardo all'uso di "di" e "che" nei comparativi. Abbastanza facile, a parte alcune frasi alle quali non riesco a dare una spiegazione valida sul perché usare "di" anziché "che". Venendo al punto:

 ora la vita è più cara che trent'anni fa
 oggi l'aria è più fredda di ieri

 sarai più comodo là che qua 
 a roma le scarpe sono più care di qui

Le due costruzioni sono abbastanza simili e a parte la prima frase ( dove userei "di" invece di "che" ) , le altre mi suonano bene, tuttavia non riesco a capire il perché dell'uso di "che" o "di" e viceversa. Perciò chiedo il vostro aiuto, magari conoscete delle regole al riguardo.

Grazie mille!


----------



## gabrigabri

fabry said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Sto cercando di aiutare la mia ragazza ( tedesca ) che studia italiano, riguardo all'uso di "di" e "che" nei comparativi. Abbastanza facile, a parte alcune frasi alle quali non riesco a dare una spiegazione valida sul perché usare "di" anziché "che". Venendo al punto:
> 
> ora la vita è più cara che trent'anni fa
> oggi l'aria è più fredda di ieri
> 
> sarai più comodo là che qua
> a roma le scarpe sono più care di qui
> 
> Le due costruzioni sono abbastanza simili e a parte la prima frase ( dove userei "di" invece di "che" ) , le altre mi suonano bene, tuttavia non riesco a capire il perché dell'uso di "che" o "di" e viceversa. Perciò chiedo il vostro aiuto, magari conoscete delle regole al riguardo.
> 
> Grazie mille!



Ciao!

Secondo me in 3 frasi su 4 si possono usare entrambi.

Ora la vita è più cara di trent'anni fa
Oggi l'aria è più freddia che ieri
A Roma le scarpe sono più care che qui.

Sarai più comodo là che qua (questa secondo me non funziona con di).

Probalbimente, in teoria, sono intercambiabili, ma alcune combinazioni suonano meglio di altre (sei più alto di me).

Ma non ci metterei la mano su fuoco!!


----------



## fabry

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Secondo me in 3 frasi su 4 si possono usare entrambi.
> 
> Ora la vita è più cara di trent'anni fa
> Oggi l'aria è più freddia che ieri
> A Roma le scarpe sono più care che qui.
> 
> Sarai più comodo là che qua (questa secondo me non funziona con di).
> 
> Probalbimente, in teoria, sono intercambiabili, ma alcune combinazioni suonano meglio di altre (sei più alto di me).
> 
> Ma non ci metterei la mano su fuoco!!


 
Grazie per la risposta. In effetti anche io mi sono arreso all'idea che in certi casi non ci sono regole che tengano, però ho anche notato che in generale l'uso del "che" è "costeggiato" spesso da due aggettivi, nomi etc.. ( più stupido *che* intelligente; più fiori *che* mimose ), a differenza dell'uso con "di" ( ora è più stupido *di* prima;  uno è maggiore *di* zero ).
Non so questa sia una buona teoria sulla quale appoggiarsi.


----------



## pindy

Ciao!
In effetti cercando su internet si trovano delle regole più precise, a cui ovviamente io, in quanto madrelingua, non ho mai fatto caso. 

Per l'esattezza ho trovato che: 
si usa *CHE* quando il paragone è tra le stesse categorie grammaticali, cioè
- quando si paragonano 2 infiniti Es. _leggere è più educativo che guardare la televisione_.
- quando il paragone è tra due aggettivi o sostantivi relativi a una cosa o persona Es. l'acqua è più dissetante che gustosa. Es. _Dopo una giornata di lavoro ho più sonno che voglia di mangiare_.
- quando i termini di paragone sono preceduti da una preposizione Es. _in città c'è più smog che in montagna_.

si usa DI
- seguito da un numero Es. _mio nonno ha più di 80 anni_.
- per paragonare 2 cose, secondo la costruzione
termine di paragone + verbo* + PIÙ + aggettivo / avverbio (o nome) + *DI* + *termine di paragone 
Es. _Marco è più alto di suo fratello_. 
  Es. _Quella ragazza capisce le lezioni più velocemente dei suoi compagni_. 
- *PIÙ* + aggettivo/nome + *DI QUEL CHE / DI QUANTO* + verbo coniugato
Es. _La matematica è più appassionante di quanto pensano in genere gli studenti_.


----------



## gabrigabri

Facendo un giro in un laboratorio di lingue ho trovato una scheda riassuntiva su tutta (?) la grammatica italiana:

più/meno + aggettivo + di: nome o pronome
più/meno + aggettivo + chge: aggettivo, avverbio, verbo, preposizione.


----------



## SunDraw

"Sarai più comodo di là *che di* qua" qui ci sono tutti è due! 
A parte la battuta (il "di" è qui parte dell'avverbio esteso in forma di locuzione "di qui"), penso potrebbe esser questa la ragione per cui si preferisce eufonicamente (un "qui" è facilmente preceduto da un "di"):


fabry said:


> a Roma le scarpe sono più care di qui


che non so se andrebbe quindi infine segnato con la matita rossa,_ a rigore_ sì...

Mmh, va aggiunto che un "più care di qui" non è che un aver sottinteso "più care _di_ [_quanto_ non siano, _quel_ che sono] qui";
idem per: "oggi l'aria è più fredda _di_ [_quanto_ non fosse] ieri".
Dove "quanto" è sostantivo è "ieri" non mi raccontate che qui non è nella sua normale funzione avverbiale (vale come quel "trent'anni fa"). 
confused: Sempre più perplesso su quanto questi "di" li si debba censurare).


----------



## la italianilla

> Il "che" in alternativa del "di"  è obbligatorio quando il paragone si fa tra due aggettivi, tra due participi, tra due infiniti, tra due sostantivi o pronomi preceduti da preposizione.



Tratto dal De Mauro, seconda voce _"che" cong._
Tutti i diritti riservati.


----------



## sandrasilipo

Se la regola dice che davanti a un avverbio bisogna usare 'che', come mai diciamo 'più di prima'?


----------



## infinite sadness

Mah...  non credo che esista una tale regola.


----------



## sandrasilipo

Ho dei dubbi anch'io su questa regola, che si trova nella sezione di grammatica del testo che usano i miei studenti (lavoro per la Open University).

Ma quando sono andata a controllare su altri testi e su Internet, ho trovato tali e tante spiegazioni di tutti i tipi che mi sono persa.

Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi dove trovare la regola spiegata in modo chiaro ed esaustivo?

Grazie!


----------



## gla

sandrasilipo said:


> Se la regola dice che davanti a un avverbio bisogna usare 'che', come mai diciamo 'più di prima'?



http://www.raco.cat/index.php/QuadernsItalia/article/viewFile/26210/26044

io avevo lo stesso dubbio... credo che questo link possa aiutare


----------



## sandrasilipo

Grazie mille, mi sembra molto interessante: l'ho stampato e lo leggerò con attenzione.


----------



## Aliky

Ho trovato la frase seguente su un libro di insegnamento della  lingua italiana: al Sud fa meno freddo che al Nord. Si potrebbe dire,  secondo voi anche nel modo seguente:
Al Sud fa meno freddo del Nord ? In questi due esempi paragona due nomi  rispetto ad una qualità, al primo c'è la preposizione "al" ed è ovvio  che non si possa anticipare la preposizione "di".Vi ringrazio​


----------



## stella_maris_74

Aliky said:


> Ho trovato la frase seguente su un libro di  insegnamento della  lingua italiana: al Sud fa meno freddo che al Nord.  Si potrebbe dire,  secondo voi anche nel modo seguente:
> Al Sud fa meno freddo del Nord ? In questi due esempi paragona due nomi   rispetto ad una qualità, al primo c'è la preposizione "al" ed è ovvio   che non si possa anticipare la preposizione "di".Vi ringrazio                  ​



Aliky, hai letto i messaggi precedenti in questa discussione? La risposta c'è già:



pindy said:


> Per l'esattezza ho trovato che:
> si usa *CHE* quando il paragone è tra le stesse categorie grammaticali, cioè
> - quando si paragonano 2 infiniti Es. _leggere è più educativo che guardare la televisione_.
> - quando il paragone è tra due aggettivi o sostantivi relativi a una cosa o persona Es. l'acqua è più dissetante che gustosa. Es. _Dopo una giornata di lavoro ho più sonno che voglia di mangiare_.
> - quando i termini di paragone sono preceduti da una preposizione Es. _in città c'è più smog che in montagna_.





gabrigabri said:


> Facendo un giro in un laboratorio di lingue ho trovato una scheda riassuntiva su tutta (?) la grammatica italiana:
> 
> più/meno + aggettivo + di: nome o pronome
> più/meno + aggettivo + che: aggettivo, avverbio, verbo, preposizione.



E un link a una pagina di grammatica:



gla said:


> http://www.raco.cat/index.php/QuadernsItalia/article/viewFile/26210/26044
> 
> io avevo lo stesso dubbio... credo che questo link possa aiutare



Nella tua frase, "al Sud fa meno freddo che al Nord." i termini di paragone sono introdotti da una preposizione, quindi non dovrebbero esserci più dubbi


----------



## luway

Aliky said:


> Ho trovato la frase seguente su un libro di insegnamento della  lingua italiana: al Sud fa meno freddo che al Nord. Si potrebbe dire,  secondo voi anche nel modo seguente: Al Sud fa meno freddo del Nord ?



No, in questo caso specifico non si può dire. Qualcun altro ti darà spiegazioni grammaticali più corrette, comunque al mio orecchio quel 'del' richiede un 'essere', quindi al più avremmo qualcosa come: "Il Sud è meno freddo del Nord", che però in questo esempio specifico in cui si parla di luoghi geografici (che in sé non sono più o meno freddi ma hanno un clima più o meno freddo) suona concettualmente strano => si torna a: "Al Sud fa meno freddo che al Nord."

Se invece che di luoghi geografici si trattasse ad esempio di parti del corpo, allora potremmo dire: "La tua mano destra è meno fredda di quella sinistra"; stessa cosa con le stanze di una casa: "La camera che dà a sud è meno fredda della camera che dà a nord"; oppure: "La torta in forno è meno fredda di quella sul tavolo", e via così... 

​


----------



## Aliky

Ti ringrazio luway!


----------



## jjgg

Ciao a tutti!
Vorrei chiedere qualcosa, potete aiurarmi a spiegare perché sono le frasi corrette.
1. Le ragazze leggono più dei ragazzi. 
2. Ci sono più donne che uomini.

Perché dobbiamo usare "che" nella seconda frase, mentre "di" nella prima?
Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

jjgg said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Vorrei chiedere qualcosa, potete aiurarmi a spiegare perché sono le frasi corrette.
> 1. Le ragazze leggono più dei ragazzi.
> 2. Ci sono più donne che uomini.
> 
> Perché dobbiamo usare "che" nella seconda frase, mentre "di" nella prima?
> Grazie.



La risposta alla tua domanda è nei messaggi di questa discussione che ti prego di leggere attentamente.


----------



## Maximus99

Scusate per l'intrusione, ma leggendo mi è sorto tale dubbio:
Nel caso in cui il paragone non fosse fatto fra due nomi, due preposizioni, due verbi ecc... andrebbe bene lo stesso la congiunzione che?
"Il clima è peggio che in tutte le altri nazioni confinanti"
Oppure
"Quell'atleta, lo vedo più performante che in tutte le altre partite"

Io ho già usato, nel parlato e nello scritto, costruzioni simili, ma leggendo mi viene io dubbio di essermi sempre sbagliato.


----------



## Starless74

Maximus99 said:


> "Il clima è peggio che *in* tutte le altre nazioni confinanti"
> Oppure
> "Quell'atleta lo vedo più performante che *in* tutte le altre partite"


C'è la preposizione "in":


gabrigabri said:


> più/meno + aggettivo + di: nome o pronome
> più/meno + aggettivo + che: aggettivo, avverbio, verbo, *preposizione*.


----------



## Maximus99

Starless74 said:


> C'è la preposizione "in":


 Ho capito.
Il mio dubbio era semplicemente:
Si può fare un paragone fra un un nome e un preposizione?
Visto che nella frase "in Italia fa più caldo che in Norvegia" il paragone è tra due preposizioni, mentre nella mia frase era tra un nome e una preposizione.
A quanto pare però è corretto anche in questo caso.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Maximus99 said:


> Ho capito.
> Il mio dubbio era semplicemente:
> Si può fare un paragone fra un un nome e un preposizione?
> Visto che nella frase "in Italia fa più caldo che in Norvegia" il paragone è tra due preposizioni, mentre nella mia frase era tra un nome e una preposizione.
> A quanto pare però è corretto anche in questo caso.


Intanto il paragone non è tra due preposizioni ma fra due complementi. Anche nella tua frase è sottinteso un complemento di luogo altrimenti il paragone non avrebbe senso.


Maximus99 said:


> Il clima (*in Turkmenistan*) è peggio che in tutte le altr*e* nazioni confinanti"


----------



## Maximus99

Stavo ripensando alla "regola" secondo la quale non sarebbe ammesso "di" prima di un infinito (studiare è meglio di giocare) in costruzioni comparative, ma che sia preferibile il "che" e mi chiedo:
Costruzioni quali "invece di/piuttosto di" invece come mai possono essere usati con l'infinito?
"Studiare piuttosto che/di giocare"
"Studiare invece che/di giocare"
Non sono anche quelle comparative?


----------



## Starless74

Maximus99 said:


> "Studiare invece che/di giocare"
> Non sono anche quelle comparative?


Questa di sicuro non è comparativa:
Invece che/di = al posto di


----------



## Maximus99

Starless74 said:


> Questa di sicuro non è comparativa:
> Invece che/di = al posto di


"Piuttosto di" è invece una comparativa?
Il dubbio é questo:
"È meglio studiare piuttosto di giocare"
Che dovrebbe essere corretta, mentre non lo sarebbe:
"È meglio studiare di giocare"

Neanche a me suona la seconda, ma non capisco se sia dovuto a questioni di uso o c'è una ragione grammaticale che ignoro.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Maximus99 said:


> Il dubbio é questo:
> "È meglio studiare piuttosto di giocare"


In questo caso si usa "che". E in qualsiasi altro caso se usi "che" non sbagli.


----------



## sarusaru

Salve.
Visto che è riaperto il topic sulla scelta tra 'di' e 'che' nelle frasi comparative ne approfitto di fare un'altra domanda.

Sul sito di Treccani nella sezione grammatica ho trovato la frase seguente:
Fa più freddo oggi *che* ieri.

Invece in un'altra pagina, sempre di Treccani, c'era scritto:
Oggi fa più caldo *di* ieri. (la simile struttura dell'esempio inserito da Fabry nel #1)

Mi chiedo se nelle frasi 'che' e 'di' siano intercambiabili indifferentemente come menziona Gabri nel #2
oppure preferibile usare 'che' invece che 'di' o viceversa?
Per quanto 'ieri' in entrambe le frasi è un semplice sostantivo?  Se è così sarà probabilmente si predilige usare 'di' ?
Grazie anticipatamente per le risposte


----------



## Pietruzzo

sarusaru said:


> Per quanto 'ieri' in entrambe le frasi è un semplice sostantivo? Se è così sarà probabilmente si predilige usare 'di' ?



"Oggi" e "ieri" sono avverbi di tempo, non sostantivi. Nell'esempio dato io vedo una proposizione comparativa con il verbo sottinteso:
Fa più freddo oggi di (quanto ne faceva) ieri".
Tuttavia anche l'uso di "che" è giustificato perchè è di norma nel confronto fra avverbi.
In conclusione in questo caso "di" e "che" si equivalgono, anche se personalmente preferisco "di".


----------



## Maximus99

Pietruzzo said:


> "Oggi" e "ieri" sono avverbi di tempo, non sostantivi. Nell'esempio dato io vedo una proposizione comparativa con il verbo sottinteso:
> Fa più freddo oggi di (quanto ne faceva) ieri".
> Tuttavia anche l'uso di "che" è giustificato perchè è di norma nel confronto fra avverbi.
> In conclusione in questo caso "di" e "che" si equivalgono, anche se personalmente preferisco "di".



"Oggi sei più bravo che ieri"
"Sei più bravo oggi che ieri"

Le stesse frasi con "di" quindi sarebbe corrette, quindi?
"Oggi sei più bravo di ieri"
"Sei più bravo oggi di ieri"

Stando a quello che ho capito, sarebbe sottinteso "quanto" che farebbe da sostantivo, quindi "più di (quanto non ne facesse) ieri"

Se è così, una delle frasi discusse in questo thread, bollata come scorretta, sarebbe invece legittima?

La frase in questione era:
"Al sud fa più freddo del Nord" in questa frase sarebbe sottinteso " al sud fa più freddo di quanto non ne faccia al nord".

Il paragone sarebbe tra soggetto impersonale e "quanto".
Il paragone non penso sarebbe tra due "complementi" quindi, ma tra due sostantivi/pronomi.

"In quegli anni io ero più bravo di te"
Mi sembra che non siamo molto lontani da questo esempio.
Chiaramente sono tutte considerazioni mie, basate sulle mie convinzioni.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Maximus99 said:


> Stando a quello che ho capito, sarebbe sottinteso "quanto" che farebbe da sostantivo, quindi "più di (quanto non ne facesse) ieri


"Quanto" è un avverbio.


Maximus99 said:


> "Al sud fa più freddo del Nord" in sarebbe sottinteso " al sud fa più freddo di quanto non ne faccia al nord".


No. In questo caso il confronto è fra due complementi di luogo introdotti da preposizione: "al sud...al nord". E' richiesto "che".


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> E' richiesto "che".



_Al Sud fa più freddo che al Nord_
(di solito è il contrario)


----------



## Maximus99

Pietruzzo said:


> "Quanto" è un avverbio.



Si, ma "sono più bravo di quanto non lo fossi ieri" non sarebbe "Più della misura in cui lo ero ieri"?

"Fa più freddo di quanto non ne facesse ieri"
"Fa più freddo della misura in cui faceva freddo ieri"

Magari interpreto male io, visto che il "di" si lega a pronomi e sostantivo, nomi quindi , però magari sbaglio in questo contesto


----------



## Pietruzzo

Maximus99 said:


> Magari interpreto male io, visto che il "di" si lega a pronomi e sostantivo, nomi quindi , però magari sbaglio in questo contesto


Il "di" si usa di norma nelle proposizioni comparative. Es. "Sono meglio di come mi descrivono". In questo senso andava il mio intervento nel post precedente.


Pietruzzo said:


> Nell'esempio dato io vedo una proposizione comparativa con il verbo sottinteso:
> Fa più freddo oggi di (quanto ne faceva) ieri".


----------



## Maximus99

Pietruzzo said:


> Il "di" si usa di norma nelle proposizioni comparative. Es. "Sono meglio di come mi descrivono". In questo senso andava il mio intervento nel post precedente.


Non corrisponderebbe "del modo in cui" o dico sciocchezze?


----------



## sarusaru

Pietruzzo said:


> "Oggi" e "ieri" sono avverbi di tempo, non sostantivi. Nell'esempio dato io vedo una proposizione comparativa con il verbo sottinteso:
> Fa più freddo oggi di (quanto ne faceva) ieri".
> Tuttavia anche l'uso di "che" è giustificato perchè è di norma nel confronto fra avverbi.
> In conclusione in questo caso "di" e "che" si equivalgono, anche se personalmente preferisco "di".



Grazie mille!
Ieri cercavo questa risposta tutta la mattina ricercando tra i 6 libri di grammatica che ho e i siti di internet...!
Ora mi sento _più _sollevata _di_ _prima_.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Maximus99 said:


> Non corrisponderebbe "del modo in cui"


Non saprei. Forse. Non vedo in che modo la cosa sia rilevante. Non possiamo stare qui a fare la vivisezione di ogni parola.


----------



## francisgranada

Ho letto alcuni thread su questo tema, nonostante ciò ho qualche dilemma in alcuni casi ... Per esempio:

_Parlo meglio l'italiano del portoghese
Parlo meglio l'italiano che il portoghese_

Qual è corretto di questi due esempi?

(Non si tratta d'una comparazione _diretta _dell'italiano con il portoghese, come lo sarebbe p.e. nel caso di "Il portoghese è più difficile/facile dell'italiano" ...)

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## bearded

Io direi senz'altro che la prima frase (..del portoghese) è la più idiomatica. L'altra comunque non mi sembra sbagliata.  In questo campo c'è un misto di regolette e di usi idiomatici...
( del portoghese ---> di quanto io parli il portoghese )
Puoi trovare qualche indicazione qui: comparativo di maggioranza/minoranza: di vs. che (#4 e successivi).


----------

